# OK!!!.... My planted tank. So far..



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/petfairy/f8a283a9.jpg

It hasnt really filled in yet, and im not sure im going to keep all of the plants in this tank. but so far... here it is.
Let me know what you think.

Janell


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

It will look really nice when it grows in a bit


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

looks cool!

would you have the names of the one on the far right?


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

That is Rotala Rotundifolia I believe.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Not bad, needs some more plants. The plant mass on the left looks a bit messy. Once that's side is organized a bit, things would look alot better. What size tank is that? 

-John N.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a 20 gallon. So I dont have much room to "organize" much. but if you are talking about the "grassy" stuff in the back.. .it looks a lot better in person. But if you are talking about the sunset hygro... then yes i agree,I have actaully moved the hygro mostly to the middle between the slate and the driftwood. and i spread out the Rotala Rotundifolia. I have no idea where i want anything... but the more i move stuff around the better it looks. I hope that soon i will know what i want.... but im a woman..i will never "know". 

Anyway..... thanks for your comments. I will take more pics as it fills in more.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

i guess i should up date my tank.

Here is one from a little while ago:









Here is what it looks like now.. please dont mind the low water and the dirty glass, i had just done a trimming on the plants and rearanged somethings. so the water is a little mixed up.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice, however I hope you don't mind me saying - I think plants with finer leaves will give the tank a bigger illusion - do try glosso / HC for the foreground to fill things up a bit... Just my 2-cents 
Btw, I think the lower pics better


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont mind at all. Actually I have reciently purchased a 125 gallon, and i plan on taking some of those plants out for it. there will be plenty of moving around next week, i just ordered the filter and a coil heater for it. Those should be here by the end of this week.
I will be getting java moss and riccia from a friend when setting things up, and i plan on taking a little of that and using it in the this tank also.
So later, it will be more spread out than it is now.
Thanks for the comment.. I appreciate it.


Janell


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, so i messed around in the tank again... i know i shouldnt do that... but.
Here is the new:






















































Sorry about all of the pics... i couldnt choose which one i wanted to share.

I collected a bunch of rocks in the backyard the other day, i might add a couple of those later.

Thanks, 
Janell


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Healthy plants always look nice, and make it easy to re-do things with the growth that gets you.

It looks like you are haveing fun with it.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the lowest pix - the perspective is kinda interesting ;-)
Looking forward to seeing your bigger tank.
Hope to get another bigger tank too sometime in the future when things are settled ;-)


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice!
I'm looking forward to that 125 when it gets going.


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice tank and plants. Another thing you might try is moving the taller plants to the back and putting some nice foreground in the front to give more depth and not look so crowded.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow I really like your tank it reminds me of this amano tank


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is a little update, i added some rocks, and i have some baby plants in the front... just because.
Remember, when i get the 125g going, most of those plants will be going in it. Expecially the narrow leaf hygro, man... take a look at it.. i dont want to cut it because it will be perfect like that in the 125g.
Thanks for looking, i hope you like it.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Those ascending plants in the front remind of a Cingular commercial. You're not subliminally getting us to sign up for them are you? lol.  . Other than that, the tank looks to be growing in nicely, but the tall plants should move towards the back. They block the front too much from viewing anything else in the tank.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Once i move the plants to the 125... eventually, i will do more of a permanent aquascape. mostly i am growing out and getting things to root well, so that when i move them, the hard part is over. Its going to be a while, so until then... this is my messy tank. I totally agree about the bigger plants in back though. Im thinking of adding more rocks later. But, as far as growth goes, everything is peachy.

When i begin planting the 125, ill start a new thread for that one, i have pics of empty, sand, filling, and driftwood now, but i want to do all that at once. It will be some time, because i need new lighting, and still have to find out where to get CO2.

And good god.. what fish to stock it with....  

:blah: 
Janell


----------

